
Evil Third-Party Social Graph Analysis  - joshwa
http://groups.google.com/group/social-network-portability/browse_thread/thread/bfacef4b707fbb6c
======
dfranke
I wouldn't call this evil unless the third party in question is the government
and is using it to take away rights. I don't care what information gets
incorporated into Wal-Mart's decisions about who is allowed to shop at their
stores. Information that you choose to publish is, gasp, public.

